# Kelenna Azubuike Signs with Rockets



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FORT WORTH, Texas, August 4, 2006 - Fort Worth Flyers forward/guard Kelenna Azubuike has signed a free agent contract with the Houston Rockets. Azubuike will attend the Rocket's training camp and have the opportunity to compete for a roster spot.

"I am extremely excited to have this opportunity with the Rockets," said Azubuike. "Playing with the Flyers and working with Coach Vincent was a great experience for me, and it really helped me develop my game and be prepared for this opportunity in Houston. I am going to keep working hard and do all I can to help the team."

Azubuike joined the Flyers in December and quickly made his mark with the team, starting 17 of 41 games.

He averaged 12.6 points, four rebounds and 1.5 assists. The 6-5, 220 pound swingman was an honorable mention

selection for the 2005-06 All-NBA Development League Team.

Following his strong campaign with the Flyers, Azubuike played with the Denver Nuggets in the Toshiba Vegas Summer League in July, averaging 16.4 points and 3.8 rebounds.

Azubuike attended the University of Kentucky, leading the Wildcats in scoring with 14.7 points per game and earning All-SEC Second Team selection as a junior during the 2004-05 season.

An early entry candidate in the 2005 NBA Draft, Azubuike went undrafted and played with the Cleveland Cavaliers' summer league team in Las Vegas in 2005 and participated in training camp with the team.

The move to the Rockets will reunite Azubuike with former Kentucky teammate and Albuquerque Thunderbirds forward Chuck Hayes.

The NBA Development League includes the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.). The Flyers are directly affiliated to the NBA's Dallas Mavericks, Charlotte Bobcats and Philadelphia 76ers.

The NBA Development League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the Fort Worth Flyers, call (817) 698-8333 or visit fwflyers.com.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

. I like Azubuike. Good to see that he has a role with the Warriors now.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i think its his 2nd time around with houston's summer league squad


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

knickstorm said:



> i think its his 2nd time around with houston's summer league squad


This is an old post. He is still on the Golden State Warriors.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is he on their summer league team?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

giordun said:


> Is he on their summer league team?


Yes, He got 29 points yesterday vs the hornets.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Kelenna is doing well in the summer league.. he scored like 27 pts in the first game as well.

Hopefully he will get some more playing time in the regular season.

He and Belinelli were working together really well... and Pierre Pierce was doing really well running the break out.

I am enjoying watching that summer team play.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Azubuike is a beast. Why did the Rockets cut him


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Because our GM was such a big knucklehead to keep Sura who has no production at all.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

For a second I got him mixed up with Diawara.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Warriors re-sign G Azubuike


> The Golden State Warriors re-signed guard Kelenna Azubuike on Tuesday.
> 
> Azubuike played in 41 games with Golden State as a rookie last season, starting nine times while averaging 7.1 points and 2.3 rebounds.


----------

